# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Nadelen van het gebruik van zuivelproducten - Artikel

## Déylanna

*Nadelen van het gebruik van zuivelproducten 
*


Eigenlijk is het vreemd dat mensen koemelk gebruiken, want de samenstelling van koemelk is geschikt voor kalveren en niet voor mensen. Het is ook merkwaardig dat mensen na de tijd dat ze alleen drinken, dus de eerste zes maanden van hun leven, nog koemelk blijven gebruiken. Koemelk is een goedkope bron van eiwitten, vitamines en mineralen (vooral calcium en fosfor, maar geen magnesium!). De melkvetten bevatten echter in vet oplosbare gifstoffen zoals PCB's, DDT, dioxines, e.d. Deze stoffen worden opgeslagen in het lichaam. 

Gaat het meisje later als moeder borstvoeding geven en ze gebruikt niet voldoende vetten, dan worden deze vetten gebruikt voor de bereiding van moedermelk. De baby krijgt dan moedermelk met gifstoffen. Daarom zouden meisjes van de peuterleeftijd karnemelk (0,5% vet, dus weinig in vet opgeloste gifstoffen) moeten drinken. De aanwezigheid van giftige en zelfs kankerverwekkende stoffen in de melkvetten zouden - naast het vooral op jonge leeftijd langdurig gebruik van de anticonceptiepil - wel eens een belangrijke oorzaak kunnen zijn van het veelvuldig voorkomen van borstkanker in ons land, het hoogste percentage ter wereld. 

Eigenlijk zou men uitsluitend magere of eventueel halfvolle biologische of biologisch-dynamische melk moeten nuttigen omdat deze zuiverder is en meer mineralen bevat. 

Grasland dat alleen kunstmest (met weinig mineralen) krijgt, wordt op den duur mineralenarm; het gras en de melk daardoor ook. Grasland dat bemest wordt, krijgt veel mineralen; het gras en de melk daarvan zijn dan ook rijk aan mineralen. 

Overmatig melkgebruik belast het immuunsysteem, waardoor de afweer tegen ziekteverwekkers afneemt. De overmaat aan eiwitten uit de melk wordt afgezet in de wanden van de bloedvaten, hetgeen bijdraagt aan het ontstaan van hoge bloeddruk en verdikking van het lymfevocht veroorzaakt; daardoor ontstaat lymfestuwing en kan het lichaam niet goed ontgift en ontzuurd worden. 

Veel mensen, met name kleine kinderen, zijn allergisch voor koemelk. Dit alles heeft er toe geleid dat de reclameslogan van het zuivelbureau 'Melk is goed voor elk' van de reclamecodecommissie niet meer gebruikt mag worden. 
Een goed algemeen advies over het gebruik van zuivelproducten luidt: Beperkt gebruik van zuivelproducten: alleen magere, zure zuivelproducten zoals biologische karnemelk, Yomio (= biologisch-dynamische yoghurt met rechtsdraaiende melkzuur), eventueel Biogarde en Biogarde drink, kwark en niet te vette kaas. Per dag één glas karnemelk, één boterham met kaas en één yoghurt-toetje. 

*Melk is een slecht middel tegen osteoporose / botontkalking* 

Wanneer men met bovenstaand advies bang is dat men kalk te kort komt, is het goed dat men zich realiseert dat er nog vele andere kalkbronnen zijn zoals sesamzaad (bevat het meeste kalk van alle voedingsmiddelen) en sesamzaadpasta (= TAHIN, dat ook zeer rijk is aan magnesium, ijzer en selenium!), thee (minder slecht dan koffie!), noten (amandelen, hazelnoten en walnoten), boerenkool, sojabonen en kikkererwten. De kalk (= calcium) uit melk wordt trouwens slecht opgenomen. 

De verhouding tussen de mineralen calcium, fosfor en magnesium in melk is niet goed: te veel fosfor en geen magnesium. Bij osteopose speelt magnesiumtekort een belangrijke rol.

(bron: L.P. Huijsen, arts voor natuurgeneeswijze )

----------


## afra1213

Beste Deylanna,

Ik ben het niet eens met bovengenoemd artikel.

Ik weet niet of wij over dezelfde melk spreken maar ik heb rauwe melk laten testen bij iemand die het weet of bepaalde stoffen goed zijn of niet en ik weet dat rauwe melk van de koe drinken goed is voor veel mensen.

Er zullen best wel enkel mensen zijn waarbij dit niet goed is maar over het algemeen
is rauwe melk erg goed, ik spreek dus wel over rauwe melk en dus niet gepastiruseerd melk.

----------


## Black rose

Ik herinner me dat er jaren geleden zelf promotie op TV gedaan werd i.v.m. melk drinken.
Ondertussen is gebleken dat dit een manier was om het melkoverschot bij boeren verkocht te krijgen  :Mad: .

Nog steeds zijn er mensen die er van uit gaan dat zuivelproducten belangrijk zijn voor de botten (calcium), terwijl er vele onderzoeken aantonen (maar weinig over gepubliceerd wordt) dat onze (westerse) dagelijkse voeding meer dan voldoende calcium bevat.
Echter is onze voeding vaak arm aan Magnesium.
Magnesium is de lijm die ervoor zorgt dat Calcium aan de botten blijft kleven (om het even figuurlijk uit te leggen).
Een teveel aan Calcium leidt tot een gebrek aan Magnesium --> we krijgen al te weinig Magnesium binnen en door de grote hoeveelheden Calcium daalt de hoeveelheid Magnesium nog meer --> de Calcium geraakt dus nooit aan de botten!

M.a.w. extra Magnesium innemen helpt, teveel Calcium schaadt.

Ook vitamine D is belangrijk voor o.a. het beendergestel.
Hierover worden veel onderzoeken gevoerd : 2/3 van de bevolking zou aan een tekort leiden.
Vaak is het niet geweten daar je daar niet op gecheckt wordt bij een standaard bloedonderzoek.
Tekort aan vitamine D zorgt o.a. ook voor angsten, depressie's, lagere weerstand, enz...
Vitamine D3 is verkrijgbaar in druppels bij apotheker/drogist en helemaal niet duur.

----------

